# Skinless salmon question



## atomicsmoke

I was going to pick up some nice Atlantic  salmon fillets. Over 2ft long. Also very thick (obviosuly). The problem is they are skinless. I am concerned with the meat holding together after cooking. I will cut them in smaller portions but I don't want them too small. What do you think?


----------



## bryce

atomicsmoke said:


> I was going to pick up some nice Atlantic salmon fillets. Over 2ft long. Also very thick (obviosuly). The problem is they are skinless. I am concerned with the meat holding together after cooking. I will cut them in smaller portions but I don't want them too small. What do you think?


Hi Atomic,

I smoke salmon regularly without skin (and personally prefer it this way) and don't have much of an issue with them falling apart. If you form a good pellicle it gives them some structural strength. I like them cut up into small parts as well - not big steaks.

Bryce


----------



## atomicsmoke

That's the thing. I don't want them small. Separate the belly and tail and leave the fillet large enough to fill a serving board. Would that be too lobg/wide to hold together?


----------



## Bearcarver

Like Bryce, I prefer no Skin on my Salmon fillets. I leave the skin on small trout but not on big pieces of Salmon.

I'm smoking mine pretty hard though, not what you would serve for a Dinner----More for snacking.

Here's my Smoked Salmon Step by Step:

*Smoked Salmon*  

Bear


----------



## bryce

Bearcarver said:


> I'm smoking mine pretty hard though, not what you would serve for a Dinner----More for snacking.
> 
> Here's my Smoked Salmon Step by Step:
> *Smoked Salmon*
> 
> 
> Bear



That's exactly how i like it as well. More like a snacking food.


----------



## bryce

atomicsmoke said:


> That's the thing. I don't want them small. Separate the belly and tail and leave the fillet large enough to fill a serving board. Would that be too lobg/wide to hold together?



Over never tried large size pieces. I would think, in this case, leaving the skin on would aid in keeping the fillet together.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

No one asked the question so I will even though I am late. Is this a hot smoke and serve? Or a smoke and eat later deal? Do you have Q-mats or Frog-mats? Need more info. Skinless salmon can be smoked but the prep is different than skin on, and that applies for both types of smokes I mentioned.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Dirt,

It will be hot smoked, cooled (some freezed), served next day or week after. No qmatz.


----------



## Bearcarver

atomicsmoke said:


> Dirt,
> 
> It will be hot smoked, cooled (some freezed), served next day or week after. No qmatz.


With those targets, I'd leave the skin on or change my target since the skin is already off. When you smoke them harder, like I do, you don't need the skin to hold it together, because it dries out slightly & tightens up, making it able to be picked up with your fingers. I would also look into getting the Qmatz that Case mentioned.

Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke

I guess I will just buy the regular salmon fillets that come with skin on. The fillets mentioned in my OP are fatty and I expect them to break easily even after a longer smoke (dryer).
Thank you all for chiming in.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Check out this thread for your skinless, Craig has smoking all kinds of salmon down!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/148155/lots-of-salmon


----------



## cmayna

Yes, I've hot smoked skinless filets with a so so result.   Found them a little too dry for my filet likings.    But I do a lot of Salmon nuggets which is created skinless but its the only way to go.  Can you imagine Salmon Jerky with skin still on?  Yes, some do it that way, but just not my preference.

Is the Atlantic Salmon farm raised?  If so, I find farm raised much fattier than wild caught, so if you skin it, large filet pieces might be easier to fall apart.


----------



## atomicsmoke

As much as I liked the quality of those skinless fillets I decided to get some with skin. Little over 10lb. Very fatty filets- love those healthy oil drops you see when you eat them.













IMG_20150627_092844.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 27, 2015






They are in the big chief now...with alder.

P.s. you can tell from the picture but ...for the record: this is farmed Atlantic salmon.


----------



## leah elisheva

I love the skin the most on all fish! More than the fish even! (And I love the fish). 

Guess I am a bear, as they apparently eat the skin and throw the salmon away. 

Although, "OUR BEAR" (the sweet person who is the master of all things grilled, smoked, cooked, fished, backyarded and all - amazing!!!) prefers without skin, and so maybe the urban myth about bears is not true! Smiles.

In any event, how fun!

Cheers to all! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver

Leah Elisheva said:


> I love the skin the most on all fish! More than the fish even! (And I love the fish).
> 
> Guess I am a bear, as they apparently eat the skin and throw the salmon away.
> 
> Although, "OUR BEAR" (the sweet person who is the master of all things grilled, smoked, cooked, fished, backyarded and all - amazing!!!) prefers without skin, and so maybe the urban myth about bears is not true! Smiles.
> 
> In any event, how fun!
> 
> Cheers to all! - Leah


Right---This Bear used to like the Skin from nearly all fish better than the flesh itself, except for a few, like Catfish (Rubber wetsuit).

However since the serious pollution in nearly all states, and the warnings given that the bad stuff is stored in the fat under the skin, we only eat the skin from small fish nowadays.

Skin is still my favorite part of the Fish, but not the big old thick & fatty Spawning Salmon Skins---They're pretty bad. And since I'm not going to eat the heavy Skin from Old Spawning Salmon, I remove it so my Smoke can get to the Flesh more easily. If I was going to Smoke it Moist & Tender for Dinner, instead of for snacking, I'd leave the skin on to hold everything together.

Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke

Hate to disappoint Leah but the way this salmon is smoked the skin feels rubbery. I just use it as a "vehicle" and to hold meat in place. I love fish skin when crunchy. Just had some turbot yesterday: skin and all.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Done












IMG_20150627_145139.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 27, 2015


















IMG_20150627_145441.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 27, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva

That looks so amazing!! And Bear, that makes sense! Here's to delicious fish and skin when it is beautiful too! Cheers to all! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver

Atomic---I don't think you should eat that !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just yell if you want me to get rid of it for you!!

Actually:

Looks Great From My House!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## cmayna

I like it too.   Makes me consider smoking some Salmon tomorrow.


----------



## crazymoon

AS, Those fillets looks excellent !


----------



## driedstick

Looks great nice job

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## atomicsmoke

I haven't been using sugar in the fish dry brines for a while now. The faint sweet taste of the fish never agreed with me. Obviously I don't use maple or any other sweet glaze on them.

The fish doesn't taste too salty.


----------



## bryce

Nice job Atomic. Isn't smoked salmon wonderful? Seriously, when prepared right, it can rival any meat out there in my opinion.

Hope you enjoyed it - looks great!

Bryce


----------



## atomicsmoke

Absolutely, great taste. Also very convenient...just pull a fillet or two out of the freezer 1-2  days ahead , unwrap and serveserve

Trout and salmon












IMG_20150705_140210.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 6, 2015


----------



## loyalt

dirtsailor2003 said:


> No one asked the question so I will even though I am late. Is this a hot smoke and serve? Or a smoke and eat later deal? Do you have Q-mats or Frog-mats? Need more info. Skinless salmon can be smoked but the prep is different than skin on, and that applies for both types of smokes I mentioned.


What is different about the prep with skinless salmon?  I am planning to use Alton Brown's recipe in a Big Green Egg.  I bought a large fillet from Costco with no skin on it, and am planning to serve it Sunday for a wedding shower.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## gmc2003

No real difference in my mind or how I smoke salmon. The skin will just help keep the meat together. I usually can only find skinless at the local stores.

Chris


----------



## atomicsmoke

No difference other than a whole skinless fillet isn't easy to handle when cooked.


----------

